# g60 to AWP 1.8T



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

Gathering information to make this swap as easy as possible. 

Since the AWP is DBW and not DBC, should I do the conversion? What are the pros and cons of DBW vs DBC? 

Will the AWP(once flashed) be too aggressive for the 02A trans? My trans was rebuilt in 2008 and has around 28K on it since the last rebuild, should I consider rebuilding it again and going with an LSD? 

I keep reading that if I want to retain OE management for the 1.8T, I need to slice in part of the
mk4 harness into the ce2 harness? I've read it's only 8 wires and now I've read its about 10-12. I plan to ditch the SAI and all that useless stuff. Will it be as simple as splicing the mk4 bay harness into the ce2 harness or is there more too it? I've never messed with wiring like this before :banghead:

I've also read that I will need to purchase a digital-to-analog converter to make my OE cluster work? I'd really like to retain the entire OE dash, key, ect. and just have the 20v in the bay. 

Thnks guys.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

you're looking to do the exact same swap as me


i've already made a post and asked these exact question for wiring etc

take a look at my thread


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

anyone???

another question; what clutch should I go with for my 02A?

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/mk42saclkit.html
(I know it says 02A, but it also says mk4, so idk lol)

or 

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/eulwflstclki.html


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

do not use a 2L clutch!!

either a VR6 clutch and g60 flywheel, up to 300hp

or a g60 flywheel and FX400 clutch if you want to be able to have more power


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

jettag60 said:


> do not use a 2L clutch!!
> 
> either a VR6 clutch and g60 flywheel, up to 300hp
> 
> or a g60 flywheel and FX400 clutch if you want to be able to have more power


Im going with the Eurosport one.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

There are no cons to a DBW conversion. The ecu is better, the tunes are better, you can run a maffless tune if you wish, etc.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

no matter if you go DBW or DBC you will need to splice harness. Difference is you need to mount the throttle pedal if you go DBW. Much better chip tunes with DBW. If you go standalone, some companies will make full Plug and Play harness. As for trans 02a is fine. Id leave your G60 clutch or run upgraded disc and VR6 pressure plate.


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> no matter if you go DBW or DBC you will need to splice harness. Difference is you need to mount the throttle pedal if you go DBW. Much better chip tunes with DBW. If you go standalone, some companies will make full Plug and Play harness. As for trans 02a is fine. Id leave your G60 clutch or run upgraded disc and VR6 pressure plate.


what exactly do you mean by mounting the throttle pedal? Like swapping in the mk4 one into my g60 rado?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

2OVT said:


> what exactly do you mean by mounting the throttle pedal? Like swapping in the mk4 one into my g60 rado?


Correct.. you need to mount the DBW throttle pedal to your corrado; since you will no longer be using a throttle cable :thumbup:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Yes you need to make mounting brackets for the pedal. It is not a simple bolt in affair.


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

crap, now I don't know if I should stick with DBW or go with DBC. If I go DBC on the AWP, will I need to use a DBC ECU like from an AEB? Is the throttle pedal part of the whole clutch pedal/brake pedal assembly or are they individual?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

2OVT said:


> crap, now I don't know if I should stick with DBW or go with DBC. If I go DBC on the AWP, will I need to use a DBC ECU like from an AEB? Is the throttle pedal part of the whole clutch pedal/brake pedal assembly or are they individual?


Just swap the whole pedal cluster. DBW is well worth the trouble:beer:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

the pedal cluster does not just swap in. you need to remove the DBC pedal and Make a mount for the DBW pedal. If you swap to DBC you will need AEB ecu and harness or other option is standalone.


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> the pedal cluster does not just swap in. you need to remove the DBC pedal and Make a mount for the DBW pedal. If you swap to DBC you will need AEB ecu and harness or other option is standalone.


I'm back on a budget, thanks to wheels, coils and some mods. Guess I'll have to just wire up DBW, are there any good guides to wire up the DBW and examples of the type of mount I'll need to make to swap the mk4 pedal. Again, are the pedals all on one assembly or are they individual?


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

did you ever get this done? 

i'm going to be picking up an AWW that's DBW and would like to get some info on the wiring 


i sold my digi 1 harness when i sold my motor, should i get another digi 1 harness or just any mk2 engine harness ( i just want the pig tails right?) 

one thing i want to make sure of is that i want to keep my MFA functions; outside temp etc


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

jettag60 said:


> did you ever get this done?
> 
> i'm going to be picking up an AWW that's DBW and would like to get some info on the wiring
> 
> ...


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5634051-Corrado-20v-1.8T


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Good stuff


----------

